# Are brass nozzles really bad for plants?



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I've had a few people warn me about this since I got brass nozzles in my Viv. So far Im not having any issues with the plants I got in there. I really dont wanna change them out but if they're bad in the long run, then I might have to. 

Im a bit puzzled though since I got my misting system from Pro-Mist. The nozzles they supplied me are made from brass. You'd think that they wont sell you these if they are that bad for plants :\


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like cadmium, copper, zinc nickel lead and chromium are all known to be toxic to plants in high amounts. Here SpringerLink - Journal Article is an article I dug up 

Sustainable landscape construction ... - Google Book Search

heres another. Since brass contains zinc, copper and sometimes small amounts of lead, I guess care should be taken.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

but in all honesty, its not like your whole plumbed system is brass, and theres probably no lead in the brass you have. Since the water is only in contact with the brass for a short time, I can't see that big of a deal with using them, as it's not like the water is sitting in a brass cauldron waiting to be pumped up brass tubing through brass nozzles onto your plants. I would change them out if it looks like the nozzles are corroding, as corroding metal is more likely to release metal ions into your water that could negatively affect your plants


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the info man.

People warn me about the copper though more than the lead


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I personally think this is all BS. If an metal were leaching into the mist the nozzles would be disintegrating. If that's not the case then how can the metal get into the mist? There is most likely more minerals coming out of the water and coating the nozzle then anything else.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

For years most misting nozzles used in greenhouses/propogation houses were made of brass. 
As plastics have improved, they have become the choice for misting nozzles because of cheaper cost, and longer life span. As Harry stated, the usualy caveats are because of chemical reactions with the minerals in most water. (oxidation and mineral build-up on the brass). This isn't a problem, however, if you are using distilled/demineralized water.
I use brass nozzles in two of my vivariums, and haven't had any issues. The supplier I purchase my nozzles from sells most of them to fruit/vegetable packing houses that use them to wash produce.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the nature of water will corrode metal no matter if its distilled or not, distilled water still rusts iron, there is o2 in the air for it to react with. The nozzles will EVENTUALLY begin to corrode, and at that point should be swapped, but it will be years before you can see it. That doesn't mean its not happening already, but I still don't think that with the short timeframe the water is in contact with the brass that there will be serious issues


----------

